# 3d editor gesucht der 3ds files erstellen kann.



## Stream (16. Apr 2007)

Hallo

ich habe mir neulich eine 3D lib runtergeladen .
Aber der kann nur 3ds files lesen.
Hat jemand einen kostenlosen Editor mit dem man 3ds Modelle erstellen kann.

Danke...


----------



## Spacerat (16. Apr 2007)

Hi...

Natürlich hat man dafür einen Tipp parat: Blender 2.43. Dieser hat den 3DS-Max Im- und Exporter bereits implementiert.

cu Spaerat


----------



## Stream (16. Apr 2007)

Ich kann damit aber keine 3ds files öffnen ,oder doch?


----------



## Soulfly (16. Apr 2007)

nutze die ma... eh den import


----------



## Stream (16. Apr 2007)

Danke !!!        :toll:


----------

